# Buttercup



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

So I've been down and out with influenza a this week, not fun especially while pregnant! My husband has been feeding the animals all week. I new buttercup was getting close and asked for a picture of her tatas last night I got this






not very good but I figured aw a few more days...well you'd e agin my surprise when I felt human enough to get to the barn today and found these two






meet Bonnie and Clyde! They are currently in a pack n play in the kitchen hoping to get them back out for good soon but it's suppose to drop to -15 tonight so it will be a few days. They seem healthy and have been eating like little piggies! Only intervention was to dip their cords. Now if the next one could be that easy!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Cute! 

Carmen, Co-Owner Oleo Acres LLC, Nw Ks


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww gotta love kids of any kind. That's go to make you feel better!


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

So upon further discovery it was a nipple NOT a penis! Twin does! I'm bumming we ate this buck he's given 4 /4 does so far!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

So Clyde is a Claudia? Lol. I do that occasionally. 

Carmen, Co-Owner Oleo Acres LLC, Nw Ks


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Nice doelings


----------

